# Slovak/Czech: Czołem żołnierze!



## inez31

Hallo 
can sambody translate this polish sentence : Czołem żołnierze! into slovak.
Thank you in advance.
greetings 

...May be in check will be similar or the same 
Anyone can help ?
greetings


----------



## Jana337

inez31 said:
			
		

> ...May be in check Czech, it will be similar or the same
> Anyone can help ?
> greetings


Czech: Zdravím vojáky. But this is a literal translation. Is the Polish one an established, official way of greeting soldiers? If so, I will have to think about it. Or perhaps my male colleagues will help? Vojáci, nazdar? I don't know, really. 

Jana


----------



## Little_Me

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Is the Polish one an established, official way of greeting soldiers? If so, I will have to think about it.
> 
> Jana


Hello Jana,
I don't know what Inez exactly meant and in what context she needs to use this expression, but definitely it is quite official! I heard that many times while watching news or TV accounts of army parades, national holiday etc. It is a kind of greeting, between soldiers and president of the country (who in Poland is also the superior of army) or someone very important in army hierarchy. It's something like, for example:
- Czołem żołnierze!
- Czołem panie generale! (shouted very loudly  )
I guess it's not very different from habits in your country, but anyway, I hope that makes things a little bit clearer!
Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Jana337

Now that I have looked up the word czołem, I am leaning to "Nazdar" (before, I was relying on some vague impressions). But please wait for my male colleagues anyway. 

Jana


----------



## cajzl

When I was in the (Czechoslovak people's) army, the greeting was (but I have no personal experience):

*- Nazdar, soudruzi! *or *Nazdar, súdruhovia!* (Czech/Slovak)

- *Zdar, soudruhu generále (ministře, presidente, ...)!*

( Zdar, súdruh generál ...! in Slovak, not used in those times)

and optionally followed by: *Uráááááááááá!* (3 times and very loudly)


----------



## Jana337

> When I was in the (Czechoslovak people's) army, the greeting was (but I have no personal experience):
> 
> *- Nazdar, soudruzi! *or *Nazdar, súdruhovia!* (Czech/Slovak)
> 
> - *Zdar, soudruhu generále (ministře, presidente, ...)!*
> 
> ( Zdar, súdruh generál ...! in Slovak, not used in those times)
> 
> and optionally followed by: *Uráááááááááá!* (3 times and very loudly)


Alert: None of the above is recommended nowadays. 

Jana


----------



## inez31

Thank you very much to all of you.

One more question:these words: soudruzi /sudruhovia mean soldiers ???


----------



## Jana337

inez31 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much to all of you.
> 
> One more question:these words: soudruzi /sudruhovia mean soldiers ???


 No, it means comrades - a word from the former epoch... 
Soldiers - vojáci

Jana


----------



## inez31

Jana337 said:
			
		

> No, it means comrades - a word from the former epoch...
> Soldiers - vojáci
> 
> Jana



Hm..., but would you saythat nowadays ? I mean, wuld you hear it in a film form expamle ?
Because *Nazdar sudruhovia* I think it would something like *Czołem towarzysze* in Polish, which was used in comunism time.
And: *Czołem żołnierze* is a official greeting which you can use nowadays.

And one more thing: Zdar sudruh general - is this is Slovak ?


----------



## Jana337

inez31 said:
			
		

> Hm..., but would you saythat nowadays ? I mean, wuld you hear it in a film form expamle ?


In a film yes. You could use it as a cheeky insult as well. 


> Because *Nazdar sudruhovia* I think it would something like *Czołem towarzysze* in Polish, which was used in comunism time.
> And: *Czołem żołnierze* is a official greeting which you can use nowadays.
> 
> And one more thing: Zdar, súdruh generál - is this is Slovak ?


Yes, this is Slovak. And the same caveat is in place - do not use it unless you want to insult someone. 

Jana


----------



## inez31

Jana, thank you very much for your help 
greetings!


----------



## cajzl

I did not intend to mystify you with these obsolete greetings, but you can hear them in the Czech TV regularly. I heard them last week in an old Československý filmový týdeník (news-reel), even with the spectacular *Hurááá! Hurááá! Hurááá!*.

The up-to-date greetings (I believe, not 100% sure):

*- Vojáci, nazdar!*

*- Zdar!*


----------



## werrr

I think addressing "vojáci" (=soldiers) is'nt usual. Rather "jednotko" (= unit) resp "roto" (=company), "četo" (=platoon) etc.

*Jednotko, nazdar!
Zdar!*


----------

